# مطلوب مصمم محترف لستايل vb و تصاميم اخرى و بمقابل مادي



## كرم العراق (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*ألأخوة و ألأخوات الكرام اعضاء منتديات الكنيسة 

سلام ربنا و مخلصنا يسوع المسيح معكم 

انا و بعض ألأخوة اشتركنا بنعمة الرب في منتدى جديد و الصراحة فكرة و اسم المنتدى غير مستخدم قبلا 

و نحن محتاجين لتصميم احترافي خاص للمنتدى و لا يوجد بيننا مصمم :t30:

و احنا بحاجة لمصمم محترف لتصميم الستايل احترافي بتأثيرات فلاشية  بالمواصفات التي سنطلبها منه لاحقا بعد ألأتفاق 

المطلوب :

يفضل جدا أن يكون الشخص مسيحي 

و ان يرينا بعض التصاميم التي عملها سابقا لنرى مدى براعته بالتصميم 

يفضل ان يكون من عضو غير جديد على منتديات الكنيسة (مسأله ثقة )

و بعد معاينة اعماله سأعطيه ايميلي للتفاهم على التصميم و السعر 

و الرب يعيننا على ايجاد الشخص المناسب 


و منتظرين عروضكم 


بالمناسبة المنتدى بدعم من vBulletin الإصدار 3.6.7​*


----------



## كرم العراق (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مطلوب مصمم محترف لستايل vb و تصاميم اخرى و بمقابل مادي*

*ما فيه و لا واحد ؟؟؟*


----------



## Yes_Or_No (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطلوب مصمم محترف لستايل vb و تصاميم اخرى و بمقابل مادي*

المنتدي هنا لا يقدم الخدمات بمقابل مادي 

من فضلك قم بمراسلتي واشوف بأيه اقدر اخدمك


----------



## كرم العراق (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطلوب مصمم محترف لستايل vb و تصاميم اخرى و بمقابل مادي*

شكرا لك اخي الكريم 

و الرب يباركك و انا اعتذر ان كان طلبي مخالف لقوانين المنتدى

و اشكرك على المساعدة 

انا وجدت مصمم و الستايل قيد التصميم 


كل عام و انتم بخير 

و لا تنسوا ان هذا هو عيد ميلاد الرب يسوع اصلي ان يولد في قلوب البعيدين عنه


----------



## micho_mn (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطلوب مصمم محترف لستايل vb و تصاميم اخرى و بمقابل مادي*

انا اعرف صديق مصمم صور و جرافيك هاشوفه و هابلغكم و هو مصمم صور  فوتو شوب و حاليا يستعمل فلاش لو قدر يقدم اى مساعده هاقدمهالكم


----------



## كرم العراق (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطلوب مصمم محترف لستايل vb و تصاميم اخرى و بمقابل مادي*

الرب يباركك


----------



## جُرُوحْ (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مطلوب مصمم محترف لستايل vb و تصاميم اخرى و بمقابل مادي*

*اعطينى موصفات الاستيل المطلوب وانا فى خدمتك اسمى ابرام 

صاحب موقع كوبتك فولدر بدون مقابل حبيبى الرب يباركك ​*


----------



## Daniolla (14 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مطلوب مصمم محترف لستايل vb و تصاميم اخرى و بمقابل مادي*

لو عايز تصميم قولي من غير فلوس خالص انت تؤمر


----------



## كرم العراق (9 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مطلوب مصمم محترف لستايل vb و تصاميم اخرى و بمقابل مادي*

مشكوريين اخوان الرب يبارككم 


الصراحة انا لا ازال بأنتظار مصمم لان الي اتفقت معاه الظاهر لما عرف انه موقع مسيحي غير رأيه

ياريت اخ جروح و Daniolla  او اي حد على قلبه يساعد اذا كنت لا تزالون تودون المساعدة اضافة ايميلي 

admin@rmcshinar.com

و الرب يبارككم


----------



## جُرُوحْ (9 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مطلوب مصمم محترف لستايل vb و تصاميم اخرى و بمقابل مادي*

تمت الاضافة انتظرك


----------



## كرم العراق (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مطلوب مصمم محترف لستايل vb و تصاميم اخرى و بمقابل مادي*

شكرا لك و بمشيئة الرب نتفاهم على شكل ألأستايل لما نكون اون لاين


----------

